# Shooting with back tension for hunting?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

How many of you guys who are primarily hunters use back tension for your hunting purposes? I've always heard about back tension shooting, but I didn't really understand how it was done and it sounded a whole lot more difficult than just punching the trigger with my index finger. Last night I finally decided to give it a try and I read about it online then this morning I practiced it awhile at point blank range just to get the mechanics of it down and get a feel for it. Surprisingly, I'm getting the hang of it a lot faster and easier than I thought I would. Here in the next day or so I will probably hit the range and see how I do accuracy-wise.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I wouldn't say a majority do but there are getting to be more. Though I have used one I haven't for hunting. As a would of advice I would stay on the blank bale for a few weeks then only shoot at a target at a couple yards away. you will have more float so you will need to train you mind to be fine with it. I commend you for learning to shoot BT. If you go through the correct training it will greatly improve your shooting. I wish I new then what I do now and I might be a decent archer by now. 
I have a link I will post about BT that could really help you.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/2014/10/2/can-you-beat-target-panic-yes-you-can

This is how to beat target panic but it goes through a great regiment on how to train your body/mind to truly shoot well. 
Good luck,


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/2014/10/2/can-you-beat-target-panic-yes-you-can
> 
> This is how to beat target panic but it goes through a great regiment on how to train your body/mind to truly shoot well.
> Good luck,


Thanks for the link, Bowman. I'm gonna check it out right now.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I must be unnatural because that is how I have always shot. It seems easier for me and if I try and not use it I notice I anticipate the shot and have inconsistent shots.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

KennyC said:


> I must be unnatural because that is how I have always shot. It seems easier for me and if I try and not use it I notice I anticipate the shot and have inconsistent shots.


That's crazy to me that a person would start off shooting that way without being trained or taught to do that. But, yeah, supposedly it gives you a lot more consistency than if you activate the release with your index finger.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been trying to "perfect" back tension releasing for several years and over the years have learned a few things. When you have a bow with some play in the back wall, setting the release so it does not have a hair trigger and pulling thru works the best. When I shot a single cam bow, I could concentrate on which side of my partners arrow I wanted to place the arrow, (we were shooting in a 3-d league), and usually place the arrow where I wanted it. When I would attend 3-d shoots with red dots, I could center the arrow in the dot. I switched bows a few years ago to a Binary cam system. The back wall is as solid as concrete with no sponge at all. When you hit the back wall, it does not move. I like that, however, I could not shoot as precise as I could with my other bows. It took me some time to realize that as I pulled thru the shot, something had to give and I was putting a slight amount of movement in the bow itself (torque). I could hit the dot, but generally the edge of it. I could get really close to where I wanted to place the arrow along side my partners, but just not exact. I found I had to use a modified back tension with the solid back wall. I had to trigger the release as I pulled through, and I had to set the trigger to go off with much less tension (light trigger). That increased my accuracy, but not where it was once. I have had to relearn how to shoot a trigger release by squeezing and pulling thru. I have since switched to a thumb release and a hinge release and my accuracy has improved beyond where it used to be before switching to a binary cam bow. My point is, back tension is much more accurate than triggering with the index finger, but it is difficult to master with a trigger release. You have to take into consideration the back wall of the bow and modify your release technique to work in conjunction with both the bow and pulling thru. A great read to help you learn technique is Bernie Pellerite's book, "Idiot Proof Archery". Read it, follow his council and your shooting accuracy will improve.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you talking back tension or using a back tension release?

I use back tension when shooting any release and I have used a back tension style release for hunting.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to be ok with pin float years ago and shot a wrist and index finger release and I have always been fast at aiming and punching the trigger and being a good shot on top of that. Then something goofy happened and I became obsessed, I guess, with the pin holding steady. This increased my aim time which made me pull my shots occasionally prior to hitting the trigger. This only happened every now and then, not all the time. I switched from a wrist release to a 3 finger thumb press release and haven't felt this comfortable and at ease shooting in a long, long time. 

It may have been the finger movement forward initiating a response I was ready to shoot and the "bow go off" but the string wasn't being released.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> That's crazy to me that a person would start off shooting that way without being trained or taught to do that. But, yeah, supposedly it gives you a lot more consistency than if you activate the release with your index finger.


Like I said I don't think it was intentional and it may have not been called that when I started shooting. At that time the only place I had to shoot was an indoor range in Oklahoma and there was a few indoor target shooters that gave me tips. Other than that, that was how I learned and still use today.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> http://www.archerylearningcenter.com/blog/2014/10/2/can-you-beat-target-panic-yes-you-can
> 
> This is how to beat target panic but it goes through a great regiment on how to train your body/mind to truly shoot well.
> Good luck,


 same here !


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I hunt with a back tension release, and have been doing so for over a decade. I shoot year round with a back tension release and see no need to change it up for hunting season. It's worked well for me.


----------

